# tomorrow!!!



## Honor (Aug 3, 2009)

tomorrow at 3pm we go to find out what we are having... I'm sooo exited. I mean excited and scared... we have boys.. we want a girl... but what on earth would we do wih a girl??? but if we have another boy I'd feel like God was saying we weren't qualified to have a girl. But if we do have a girl I have to have the "mom curse" hanging over my head... my mom said once when I was a teen "when you grow up I hope you have a daughter JUST LIKE YOU!" so man I'm not sure I want a girl... but three boys! IDK... ok I'm rambling. just pray. thanks


----------



## Curt (Aug 3, 2009)

Praying.


----------



## christiana (Aug 3, 2009)

What fun to learn what it will be!
That was not known when I had mine. I never knew what it would be, even when I had twins I didnt know until they were here! Shock! Especially when I had one at home 11 months old! Five years later there were three more but more evenly spaced a few years apart! Today all is known right way, no shocks, no surprises! Makes it much easier to prepare for their arrival, plan a name and such.


----------



## Honor (Aug 3, 2009)

WOW!!! girl, let me tell you! if I didn't know all the way through I would be a nerveous wreck and then to have TWINS!!!! they would have had to pick my jaw off the floor! man. you should write a book!


----------



## christiana (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, I can tell by your avatar this will be a fun experience for all!
Many blessings! I really love that avatar!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 4, 2009)

Praise God! I will pray for you all and am excited that you get to found out what you are having. Hopefully it's a human child.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 4, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Praise God! I will pray for you all and am excited that you get to found out what you are having. Hopefully it's a human child.



whattttt. lol hahaha

By the way, congrats!

ps. boys are the way to go ya.


----------



## TimV (Aug 4, 2009)

Our first three were boys, and I felt the same way. Then a daughter came, then a son, then a daughter, then a son.


----------



## Honor (Aug 5, 2009)

It's a GIRL!!!!!!! we are sooo exited... cloud nine! Chloe Noel (my due date is Christmas, hence the Christmasy middle name) everything looks great! and last night My hubby and I went out to dinner just the two of us and talked about everything from makeup and earrings to what the difference is between dating and courtship (we have no clue so we just desided to buy a gun and do background check) we talked about modesty and tomboyishness it was sooo exciting. I can't wait to meet her!!! Well I take that back shes due on Christmas and I have SOOOOO much to do between now and then! Pray for us as we feel like first time parents all over again.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 5, 2009)

That's wonderful news!!!


----------



## Knoxienne (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 5, 2009)

Fantastic! Daughters are great.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 5, 2009)

My wife and I didn't find out. I'm currently devising ways to mess with our families when our baby is born and I announce what gender they are.


----------



## christiana (Aug 5, 2009)

Wonderful exciting news! Many more blessings await you both as you prepare for a daughter, a little sister, a wonder! I really love that name! Chloe has long been a favorite and the Noel is beautiful as well!


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 5, 2009)

I had to wait until my son got married to have a daughter. 

Congratulations! May she love our Lord Jesus Christ above all else and be a true reflection of His love.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 5, 2009)

Zenas said:


> My wife and I didn't find out. I'm currently devising ways to mess with our families when our baby is born and I announce what gender they are.



Just tell them you named the child Kerry.


----------



## dbroyles (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations! I have three daughters and a son. They are each a blessing!


----------



## he beholds (Aug 5, 2009)

congrats!!!!


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats. That's wonderful. I'm sure her brothers will take good care of her.


----------

